# Amazing how my dog does commands for SPAM!



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I always knew she knows her commands but chose not to listen half the time and is stubborn but what she does for Spam meat is such a difference!! She will do a down/stay for as long as I want her (not too long mind you, maybe a minuteor so is all I'll make her stay for now) sit in a second, I'll tell her to heel without a leash and she'll come up to me immediately do her turn and will plant her butt by my side no problem. If this is her magic treat that she responds to the best with obedience, how do I phase it out after awhile??


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

by not using it all the time. i always recommend to people to carry a variety of rewards ranging from food to a favored toy to pets to whatever else the dogs like and different kind of food at that. and then never using any of your rewards in a discernable pattern...the dog will realize that their favorite thing will come at _some_ point...she has to keep doing well to get it. also use variable rewards.

t\


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

There are several methods of phasing out the lure. I still use treats very much so but not with every command. If its something new I treat for every correct response, old commands I treat every 4th correct response or so having started treating on every correct response then every other etc. Ill have him sit, then down, then stand then up then heel and give him a treat when he is done with all of them. I also practice multiple times daily of one or two commands with no treat but a nice butt rub or ear massage when a correct response is given.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

A gourmet, health food company wanted to expand it's product line into high-end dog treats. They brought in 1500 dogs to sample hundreds of different foods. Much to their chagrin, the overwhelming majority of dogs chose the SPAM.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there anything in SPAM that's bad for dogs?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

qingcong said:


> Is there anything in SPAM that's bad for dogs?


Not that I'm aware of as SPAM is a mix of pork and ham with some color added and a water based fixative (food binder).


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I threw out the can that had the ingredients on it. I think it's kind of like weiners if you know what I mean, pork but what part of the pig we are eating who knows
I starting cutting it into little cubes when my brother came over because my dog is fearful and unsure of men and barks like crazy and it really helped rewarding her with that, I see man and get a very tasty treat. She knows her commands already but chooses to be stubborn alot and I wondered how she would do them with Spam as a treat and tada! everything in an instant (little bugger) I'm having the hardest time with loose leash walking and dog reactivity, although she doesn't go as bonkers when seeing other dogs now, I thought I would give spam as the treat for that also. I want her to know that it's on my terms when she obeys when she gets the treat. I will gradually phase out the spam though. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I went to the store today to look at what's in SPAM. Listed in the ingredients is sodium nitrite, which I believe is not good for dogs. I didn't get it, instead I got a can of chicken in water.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

qingcong said:


> Is there anything in SPAM that's bad for dogs?


Google is your friend.

There's probably too much salt if you feed much of it. There's a "low sodium" version, but it has 75% of the salt. I've heard some people say pork is not good for dogs, and that of course is the main ingredient. There's Turkey SPAM. Never tried it.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

dakotajo said:


> ... what part of the pig we are eating who knows


I knows. Shoulder meat.


----------

